# Which Sinn is on your wish list?



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm just curious. Which Sinn is on your wish list? That is, if you were able to get another Sinn, which one would it be? I think mine would be a UX on the bracelet. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## ceebee (Jan 10, 2010)

If your playing Santa, it would be the 358 Jubilaum Limited Edition and the best part is that you will not have to make a stop at my house because Watchbuys is shipping for free.

Chris


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Dear Santa Claus,

I have been very good this year. If You happen to come this way, I would have a place in my collection box for a *Sinn 103 Diapal Titanium*. ;-)


----------



## V10k (Oct 18, 2008)

My Xmas wish - and I would truly believe in miracles if this beauty arrived from Lapland:

http://global.rakuten.com/en/store/alfetta/item/sinn_103meisterbund2/?s-id=borderless_browsehist_en


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

V10k said:


> My Xmas wish - and I would truly believe in miracles if this beauty arrived from Lapland:
> 
> Rakuten: Japan-limited 80 [Sinn] [new article, free shipping, authorized agent two years guarantee] gin 103.MEISTERBUND.2


WOW! Did you check out the price of a U1 on rubber from that source? AMAZING!!! Cheers, Bill P.

Rakuten: [Rakuten International Shipping Services]- Shopping Japanese products from Japan


----------



## V10k (Oct 18, 2008)

gaopa said:


> WOW! Did you check out the price of a U1 on rubber from that source? AMAZING!!! Cheers, Bill P.
> 
> Rakuten: [Rakuten International Shipping Services]- Shopping Japanese products from Japan


=8-D

And the U1000!

Rakuten: [Rakuten International Shipping Services]- Shopping Japanese products from Japan


----------



## Schmed (Jun 20, 2006)

U1 SDR
757
857
556
856

PM me, and I'll send you my address, Santa!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Schmed said:


> U1 SDR
> 757
> 857
> 556
> ...


If you want Santa to bring your that many Sinn watches, Schmed, you must have been a VERY GOOD BOY this past year! Ho Ho Ho! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Schmed (Jun 20, 2006)

I have, indeed, been a very good boy. I cannot tell a lie.


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Top of my list is the Sinn 356 Sa Flieger II. I've been admiring that one for quite awhile. But if Santa Claus brought me any other Sinn watch, I guess I could deal with it.


----------



## V10k (Oct 18, 2008)

Even this one? LOL!









I'd light my chimney if he tried to deliver that one :-D


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I like your style, Schmed! :-! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## craniotes (Jul 29, 2006)

*Ezm 10*

Yup, that would be it.

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Vincey (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Ezm 10*

Hey guys,

Either the U 1000 or the FFD 6000 in rose gold, Does any one have the latter or has anyone seen one before ?

Ciao 
Vincey


----------



## Kurt Koerfgen (Feb 10, 2006)

142 Ti, tegimented with SZ01 movement.


Maybe Santa Claus or someone in charge is Frankfurt is reading this....


----------



## globeman (Oct 23, 2011)

The Sinn U1. Ive never seen one in person + there doesnt seem to be many wrist shot taken from a distance oh yeh and I need to see a picture of it next to a Seiko SKX 007. Other than that the price is just a bit much at the momento.


----------



## topher512 (Jul 16, 2011)

358 Diapal. Always.


----------



## VandyMontana (May 2, 2011)

cadomniel said:


> Top of my list is the Sinn 356 Sa Flieger II. I've been admiring that one for quite awhile. But if Santa Claus brought me any other Sinn watch, I guess I could deal with it.


I think I bought the last one from Watch Buys. As soon as I put the order in it said unavailable. Sorry about that . It's an amazing watch. I was worried about the size, but it is actually a great size for me. It's running right at +4 seconds/day, which I love.


----------



## VandyMontana (May 2, 2011)

203 Arktis AND the 358 Jubilaum LE. Love both dials. I'll settle for the 356 II that I just received though. I love the copper dial.


----------



## outbackwatchgeek (May 23, 2011)

Santa is bringing me the UX GSG SDR and I can't wait!


----------



## captain peacock (Jun 10, 2011)

857 & ezm 3.


----------



## atari (Jun 13, 2011)

U1000 definitely...


----------



## MrMilshark (Jul 19, 2007)

I would say the new 358 flieger. I luuuuuuuv it


----------



## downer (Mar 1, 2009)

The 857.012


----------



## desidon (May 2, 2011)

6100 classic B


----------



## desidon (May 2, 2011)

.


----------



## DeeDee (Nov 8, 2009)

It would be a 146 and / or a 147...EMZ1 would be great as well...I hope santa wouldn`t get robbed on his way.


----------



## vicbastige (Feb 19, 2008)

I would got for another UX, the GSG UX S to be precise. The UX has become my favorite tool/dive watch for it's unbelievable accuracy and grab and go convenience. Sorry U1.


----------



## apnk (Dec 10, 2007)

One of these three: UX, 203 st, or EZM3


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

6033 which for some reason is pretty rare by itself.


----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)

got mine 
cheers,
Peter


----------



## Pardo (Apr 16, 2009)

I've got my heart set on a Sinn U2. The search continues.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

wow, that's a lot of hardware for those poor reindeer to haul, I trust you all have been really really good this year


----------



## ddabora (Dec 6, 2011)

sinn u1 for me!


----------



## Memphis1 (Feb 19, 2011)

Sinn 757, but i have to get rid of my VSA collection otherwise my wife will have my head :-d


----------



## ffeelliixx (May 22, 2007)

Sinn 6000


----------



## phunky_monkey (Dec 9, 2008)

6066, 6110 or perhaps another 857 :-!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

One of these:


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

David Woo said:


> wow, that's a lot of hardware for those poor reindeer to haul, I trust you all have been really really good this year


David, Santa has a strong raindeer team!  Ho Ho Ho Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

U1000S or U2S. U1000 is a bit out of my range but a U2 could be. I would also like to re-buy a SDR.


----------



## V10k (Oct 18, 2008)

Santa's on his way...from Japan...(I'm not fussy)...I just pulled the trigger on this beaut :-D


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

As a non-Sinner, I have a rather long list.

Somewhat in order...

1. 103 ST SA on Bracelet
2. U1 Teg on Bracelet
3. U1000 Black EZM 6 on Bracelet
4. U2 Black EZM 5 on Bracelet
5. 6100 Regulateur Stell w\ Blue Hands
6. Whatever else Santa wants to bring....


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

gaopa said:


> David, Santa has a strong raindeer team!  Ho Ho Ho Cheers, Bill P.


Bill: I hear Santa is getting some help from Fedex, just for your house 
Happy holidays!


----------



## grinhu (Oct 16, 2007)

An EZM10 of course...


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Rusty_Shakleford said:


> As a non-Sinner, I have a rather long list.
> 
> Somewhat in order...
> 
> ...


Ho Ho Ho, Rusty, you gotta be kidding old Santa! You could not have been that good a boy this year! 

David, my good wife gave me "plastic surgery" ( cut up the credit card  ) so Fed Ex is passing my house this Christmas.
Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Well, since I have a few Sinns already, I will be modest, just an EZM1....or a UXS... :-d
Just realised I need to take another "family" picture


----------



## V10k (Oct 18, 2008)

Very nice Clonetrooper, congrats! May I ask what the front row second left one is please?

Edit: got it! http://wornandwound.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/29_b_5.jpeg


----------



## Rusty_Shakleford (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow Clonetrooper, That is a solid German collection. I am jealous.

Thanks for the pic.

RS


----------



## emilsal (Dec 11, 2007)

outbackwatchgeek said:


> Santa is bringing me the UX GSG SDR and I can't wait!


Nice choice! Its the exact model that I want.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

You have a fine collection, clonetrooper! Do you not like bracelets? Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## 5im0n (Jul 16, 2010)

I have my eye on an 856 UTC which will be my first Sinn.

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Already received the Sinn on my wish list for 2011 with the 358 Jubiläum but wouldn't mind an EZM10 for 2012!


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Nah, not to big on the bracelets...I have them though for the U1000, the 757, the 156, GZM1, one of my 103's, and for the EZM4, which is still parked in Germany......


----------



## TheRegulator (Oct 25, 2011)

I like the one on the bottom right clonetrooper!


----------



## mattjmcd (Oct 2, 2010)

I need a U1, a 156, and an 857.


----------



## hk51pdx (Oct 9, 2010)

Until two hours ago it was an 857 UTC. But I just put it on my wrist and I'm now at the airport about to depart to points east for the holiday so nothing for me this year Santa. Try to help out one of these other fellas.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

hk51pdx said:


> Until two hours ago it was an 857 UTC. But I just put it on my wrist and I'm now at the airport about to depart to points east for the holiday so nothing for me this year Santa. Try to help out one of these other fellas.


You are really going to like your 857 UTC! Wear it in good health for years to come! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Steve McGee (Dec 3, 2011)

As a noob to wus and sinn, I've really had my eye on the 203 arktis (actually outbid by 30.00 in the last 30 seconds of an auction recently) and I've seen one that looked similar to the 6033 pictured earlier. It was a very simple sinn watch that just said automatik towards the bottom of the dial. I'd probably trade my wife for clonetrooper's collection tho  but only if he threw in the bracelets


----------



## EROKS (Mar 12, 2008)

Just picked this up yesterday and put it on an Isofrane. I'm back in the Sinn fold.


----------



## jofa (May 30, 2009)

Been wanting to pull the trigger on a Sinn watch for awhile. Seeing all the pics here has made me want one more 

Love the U1 and the 757... 

Scored a U1 from another member here... can't wait for it to arrive! 

Won't be here in time for Xmas though ... hehe...


----------



## Sabresoft (Dec 1, 2010)

Probably a 903 St or 903 St Black.


----------



## petethegreek (Sep 21, 2008)

This one just came in. It was on my list and an elf responded to my wtb posting. Overall the watch is great - perfect size. 

Happy holidays everyone!


----------



## mdhorner17 (May 1, 2011)

still searching for the ever-elusive sinn U2 solebox edition.


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 24, 2011)

142 with the 5100 mvt in -black-. I just bought an 857 S UTC to scratch the itch for Christmas and it ain't scratching it very well... To all you 142 S owners who keep posting pictures of this model, enough!


----------



## skafutbol (Oct 21, 2011)

it's either an elegant 556 or a technical 356 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using Tapatalk


----------



## rooney (Aug 12, 2011)

Just as a lot of other Sinn fans, I'm waiting for the EZM10. I've never seen one IRL (have they even been released yet?), only Sinn's publicity photos.

If it looks as good IRL as on the photos, and it feels good on the wrist, I will hopefully buy one in 2012.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Keep us posted on the EZM10, rooney. Hope you get your "blue capsule" Sinn back from Germany quickly. Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## Doctorsti (Sep 30, 2008)

I want my Sinn Collection to be U1, U1000, and the 358 Jubilaum..... I am 2/3rds of the way there with my recent acquisition of the U1000 to add to my U1!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Lookin' good Doc..... eager for you to get your 358 Jubilaum! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Well, if you are married to Sandra Bullock you can have the bracelets AND my Omegas too...lol!!


----------



## Kelly56 (Feb 6, 2011)

Probably the 903 Navitimer.


----------



## Racer66 (Jan 2, 2012)

Whats the story behind the Solebox? I love that face.


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Racer66 said:


> Whats the story behind the Solebox? I love that face.


Racer66. here is a link to the story of the Solebox. Cheers, Bill P.

Sinn U2 Watch by Solebox | Highsnobiety.com


----------



## Pardo (Apr 16, 2009)

I was lusting after a U2 fully Tegimented.... so I bought one! Arrived at my office this morning! Rob at WatchBuys was very helpful throughout the purchasing process. 

This watch is staggering.


----------



## Peter Atwood (Feb 16, 2006)

I'm sorely tempted by the 756 diapal. I missed one on the sales forum recently but I'd really dig a tegimented case with a satin finish rather than the blasted. I'm also tempted by the 857 but wish it were a mm or two taller. What I really wish they would do is make a 656/856 non UTC in a 42mmx14mm size. That current 40mmx10mm is just a tiny bit too small even though it is certainly wearable. 

The other pieces that I would love to own would be the 6000 in a 42mm size and for existing non fantasy pieces the upcoming 358 Diapal would also be a fabulous watch. I'm not complaining though, I have many of the finest Sinns already made so I'll just be grateful to get another of any model really. I love the continued evolution and refinement of their line. One of the few companies today that actually approaches innovation from a real engineering and common sensical standpoint. And they have excellent design.


----------



## chaserolls (Jul 27, 2007)

Sinn EZM 3 on bracelet. . . planning on picking one up in the next month or so, I just can't decide if I should wait for a LNIB used one or buy new

**Please PM if you have an EZM3 on bracelet and looking to sell (also posted in WTB section).


----------



## Avsman17 (Jan 17, 2012)

U1 for sure


----------



## ajdh (Dec 26, 2007)

A 358 as soon as I can.


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm reeeeeally wanting a U1000 something fierce!


----------



## georges74 (Mar 10, 2009)

EZM1 would like to be my third sinn...


George


----------



## 65ag65 (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi all 
Mad for sinn ... 
ezm3 got it .... lovely
155 ... ooops j just bet on web and won the item one hour ago ... just to save from daily use my luftforsvaret 1550 sg heuer
156 i'll get ne of these days 
ezm1 .... the graal this is !!!
mmmh one of this day !!! 
I'll definitively go mad !


----------



## blumnie (Jan 11, 2014)

Lusting after a U2 Meisterbund III, if there's anyone out there wanting to part with it...I'm waiting ;-)


----------



## Sextant (Oct 27, 2012)

358 Sa Flieger like this one:


----------



## b'oris (Dec 10, 2012)

Please Dad


----------



## aandrew (Mar 18, 2010)

I'd love to find a "space 2" in the Uk, I think it's a stunning looking watch, I'm sure if will be too big for my skinny wrists though.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

A U1, I hope to own one again one day. Purchased one a few years back from a member on timezone who failed to disclose the AR coating was in real bad shape after listing as 98%+ TZ. I nearly died when I received it and sent it right back.


----------



## freight dog (Nov 22, 2011)

First would be a 6000. Next, a 103 St to bookend my 103 Testaf.


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

I've been pretty lucky to own a couple Sinns (started with a gateway 656, and currently have a lovely older 144 GMT, 142, and an EZM-3). Since I have a girly wrist, I kinda feel like a U1 or any of the other larger models might tear my arm off. 

I've always liked the classic 103 chrono in any configuration but I already have 2 iconic chronographs. 

If I had to pick something for my wish list it would be the following:
1. A U200 but with a slightly larger 40-42mm case
2. I'd absolutely LOVE to someday get my hands on an 801. I'm not sure I've ever even seen one come up for sale but this would be one of my favourites.


----------



## Saturnin (Apr 5, 2011)

Hello all ,

for me this rather rare in Europe : The Military serie II



if you have that one for sale ...

JL+


----------



## foodle (Feb 18, 2006)

Saturnin said:


> Hello all ,
> 
> for me this rather rare in Europe : The Military serie II
> 
> ...


I'm hunting one too. Hopefully there are two for sale somewhere in the world ...


----------



## Saturnin (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes foodle we have a chance on the japanese market !


----------



## Kurt Koerfgen (Feb 10, 2006)

Sinn 140 St in the very near future.
In fact, just received a call from Sinn that the one I ordered last year is ready to be collected.

My 140 B was crying out for a brother... ;-)


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## wolfstar001 (Jun 21, 2012)

Easy for me the sinn ux hydro. No question.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## foodle (Feb 18, 2006)

Kurt Koerfgen said:


> Sinn 140 St in the very near future.
> In fact, just received a call from Sinn that the one I ordered last year is ready to be collected.


Sinn has started shipping the regular 140 series? Great news!

Now I need to start saving for my 140 St S. I do wish they'd issue the 140 in Ti though.


----------



## foodle (Feb 18, 2006)

Saturnin said:


> Yes foodle we have a chance on the japanese market !


I may have found mine, so good luck to you.

There is a Type W for sale in the US right now if you're interested.


----------



## Byfrost (Dec 23, 2008)

I am yearning for a Sinn 556i. I was considering between a "A" or "I", but chose the "I" version instead due to its glossy and simple dial without any numerals on it. Only thing stopping me now is the price. Just bought a Sinn U1 during November 2013 and my bank account is still suffering from the great depression.

Let's just hope this temptation will go off over time... ;-)


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Roy87 said:


> Let's just hope this temptation will go off over time... ;-)


Good luck with that.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

"I can resist anything except temptation" O Wilde.


----------



## akitadog (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, I gotta tel ya.... I absolutely NEED....WANT....Lust for....

a UX-EZM-2-B-SDR-Black-Bezel-Hydro-on-Strap.

I have always wanted a HAQ watch, and this is awesome. 

Best Regards,

Akitadog,

From the now Sunny and Cold West coast of BC Canada


----------



## Saturnin (Apr 5, 2011)

foodle said:


> I may have found mine, so good luck to you.
> 
> There is a Type W for sale in the US right now if you're interested.


Hello , please one pic when you got it !

I prefer the Type II but give me the link in PM for this W

Thank JL+


----------



## kkchome (Aug 12, 2008)

EZM1 for me


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

CMSgt Bo said:


> One of these:


People could stop liking you for posting shots like that! Hah...half your luck.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

longstride said:


> People could stop liking you for posting shots like that! Hah...half your luck.


Sinning has taught me two very important things:

1) EZM1's rock

2) friends are highly overrated


----------



## shaneotool (Apr 3, 2013)

I currently have an unhealthy desire for a 857 UTC.

I need to ponder on it for a while, I may sell a few to make it happen..


----------



## CombatMarine (May 21, 2013)

Have this one, 556i









Getting this one delivered next Monday from Watchbuys 856 Non UTC









And finally, after I unload my Tag Aquaracer, I'm getting this one. Sinn 104 st sa









There is something about these Sinn watches that grabs my soul, I know that sounds a little dramatic, but I have never had any other watch that has just looked and felt as good as these do, Not only are they robust and extremely well made, fitted with top of the line movements, but the idea that they are just plain unique, German and built like a tank. These are what the original Rolex Explorers were, they were unadorned, rock solid, no frills tools, not the grossly overpriced bling, appealing to those who wish to show the world they have money.

However I'm going to get the 104, just in case I'm ever in a "Blingy" mood


----------



## foodle (Feb 18, 2006)

Saturnin said:


> Hello , please one pic when you got it !


----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)

foodle said:


>


BEAUTIFUL - that is simply beautiful.


----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)

CMSgt Bo said:


> One of these:


This should be illegal somehwere to have 4 of these and then rub it in.
;-)
One watch that I can say I would buy new without a second thought. Anytime - day or night.
Sinn will never produce this again - I spoke to their marketing head - but she left me an impression that there could be something similar in the near future.
Obviously not with Lemania 5100 but with the Sinn's new movement. So I think the price will reflect secondary market values on these bad boys . . . .
Well we all wait . . .


----------



## akitadog (Sep 3, 2009)

This one!

Akitadog From the WET coast of BC Canada


----------



## pisar (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Still have the EZM 3 on my list to reacquire and now T2 is on the wishlist as well, but at the price for a new one there are other watches I would get..


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Sinning has taught me two very important things:
> 
> 1) EZM1's rock
> 
> 2) friends are highly overrated


I guess I'll wear this today:


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

David Woo said:


> I guess I'll wear this today:


Only if it says "EZM1s ROCK!" on the back.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

ok fine, we'll make a special version for you


----------



## unsub073 (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a thing for the 6000, and may be the next one I look to pick up.


----------



## consum3r (Sep 19, 2014)

Guess I'm a bit late coming to this thread ... my current choices are:
103 Acrylic Leather
356 Acrylic Leather
358 Bracelet
EZM1 ZUZ


----------



## Fikk (Jul 3, 2013)

The 856 UTC is on top of my Sinn wishlist


----------



## cadomniel (Nov 20, 2010)

Now that I have a Sinn EZM 3 again, I no longer have any other Sinns on my wishlist.


----------



## Saturnin (Apr 5, 2011)

For me a new 142 (Ar) Ti to replace my previous 142 Ti stupidly sold !


----------



## RAM75 (Mar 3, 2013)

The T2 is my current Sinn obsession. I still love the classic 103 st, EZM 3 and the UX as well, but I think the T2 will be my next Sinn. 

I had a UX and sold it because someone made me an offer I couldn't refuse. I also had a 104 and sold it. While the 104 is a beautiful watch, I haven't missed it like I miss the UX. But, I think the T2 would ease my pain.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

RAM75 said:


> The T2 is my current Sinn obsession. I still love the classic 103 st, EZM 3 and the UX as well, but I think the T2 will be my next Sinn.
> 
> I had a UX and sold it because someone made me an offer I couldn't refuse. I also had a 104 and sold it. While the 104 is a beautiful watch, I haven't missed it like I miss the UX. But, I think the T2 would ease my pain.


Me too! The UX is the one watch I have regretted selling. Regret it every day.

The next opportunity I have to own a UX I will do so.


----------



## scheersmarc (Apr 9, 2012)

Being a quartz guy, the UX is my grail at the moment, and this with bracelet and SDR bezel.

But a bit more dressy, the EZM3 is my second choice.


----------



## Embryo (Mar 25, 2009)

I will have to get me a 103st eventually.


----------



## vince.cb (Jun 1, 2014)

scheersmarc said:


> Being a quartz guy, the UX is my grail at the moment, and this with bracelet and SDR bezel.
> 
> But a bit more dressy, the EZM3 is my second choice.


I got to ask, why do you prefer Quartz? I have to ask because It's generally rare to find a "Quartz" WIS.
Not saying anything bad about Quartz watches, I have a few myself, Im just curious to hear your reasons.

Oh and for me, the 356 of course!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sinn 103 St Acrylic - the wait is getting longer. I dig the Titanium 103s too, but not the thickness and the price, for some reason, I love the acrylic crystal dome.


----------



## geezerbutler (Feb 11, 2014)

This:


----------



## mngambler (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

mngambler said:


> View attachment 1950346


I'm adding that one to my wish list as my first Sinn quartz !! Great pic ...I reckon it will go well with my 212 all the best Dave


----------



## wedgehammer (Jun 10, 2008)

a new military type iv please


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

This 240st








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Sinn 103 St Acrylic - the wait is getting longer. I dig the Titanium 103s too, but not the thickness and the price, for some reason, I love the acrylic crystal dome.


Thanks for the thread revival. I am proud to say that I finally got the 103 acrylic very early this year, and it is my favorite watch. I picked this over a Speedmaster Professional and it was the right choice. I am obsessed about the U1 next. It will take a couple of months or so.


----------



## ahkeelt (Sep 5, 2008)

Get it already!!


----------



## The_Judge (Jan 27, 2015)

I think I have to get a EZM3F... :roll:
I hope I'm able to resist!


----------

